# Ashby Loft.... Expansion.



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

I think I've decided to get a little crazy and build on to my loft. I've thought a lot about how to best do this. Went back and forth on building a second loft or adding on to the current one. Finally I decided to add on. I think I've come up with a useful layout which will allow me to do many different things. http://www.ashbyloft.com/pigeon-loft-plan/

What do you think?










If all goes right, I'll start this after young bird season ends in October.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Very similar to what I want to do before yb's next year. I would just put the entrance any were other than to cut down th yb aviary. Maybe the end on old bird if they do fly out you know for shure they know how to get back in. Some yb's wont know at first.


----------



## robdawg (Jan 3, 2010)

I think you should leave the door where it is and build from the other side out. Sliding pocketdoors between sections to maxize perch space as you can build on both sides of the wall. I like doors on the sides of the loft rather than the front. If you stay with your design then I wouldn't put the door next to the YB's. You'll spook them everytime you go in and out of the loft. The aviary/ landing board is where you'll settle them. Anything you do shouldn't scare them while they're settling. You dont want the day you open it up and walk away to be the last time you see them.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

I definately plan for sliding doors. Pocket doors are a good idea. I'll have to look around and Lowes or Home Depot and see what they have for hardware to build a pocket door. 

I can move the entry door to the side. I had thought I might like the entry in a central location.


----------



## robdawg (Jan 3, 2010)

I've seen lofts with entry doors in the front and it works for those that have them, but I just wouldn't put near the YB's section. You'll also lose some aviary space because of where the door is going to be. I have large aviaries/ landing boards even on my 10 x 12's. I've got a 4' aviary on the 6 x 12 as I use it as a pumper loft and summer breeding for stock birds. Good luck. I'm sure however you configure it, it will turn out nicely. And it has to fit you and your way of doing things like feeding, cleaning, etc...


----------

